# أرشدنى يارب بحكمتك أضبطنى بعدلك



## happy angel (16 يناير 2009)

*لقد آمنت بك يا رب فزدني أيماناً

وعليك اتكلت يا إلهي فزدني اتكالاً

وإني أحبك يا رب فزد حبي اضطراماً

وها أن نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة

أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك أضبطني بعدلك

عزني برحمتك استرني بقدرتك

إني اريد يا رب كل ما تريده وما دمت تريده ولأنك تريده

إجعلني يا رب حاراً في صلاتي

قنوعاً في مأكلي أميناً في وظيفتي

ثابتاً في مقاصدي

صيرني يا رب أنيساً في معاشرتي

مؤدباً في تصرفي عفيفاً في حديثي

مستقيمــاً فــي سيــرتــي

فها أنا يا رب أقدم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي

فأجعلني اتفكّر فيك واتكلم عنك

وأشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك

إملأ يا رب قلبي من المحبة لك ومن البغض لي ولرذائلي

ومن الرحمة لقريبي ومن الإزدراء لكل شيء عالمي

إجعلني يا رب انتصر على اللذة بالأماتة

وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة وعلى الفتور بالحرارة

صيرني يا رب رصيناً في أموري

شجاعاً في مخاطري

صبوراً في شدائدي متواضعاً في نجاحي

أنر يا رب عقلي واضرم إرادتي

وطهر جسدي وقدّس نفسي

عرفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء

ما أقصر الزمان وما اطول الأبديّة

أنعم عليّ يا رب أن استعد للموت

وأخاف من الدينونة

وأنجو من جهنّم وأنال السماء

لأمجــــــدكَ

آميـــــــــــــ + ــــــــــــن​​*


----------



## pop201 (16 يناير 2009)

امين.....جميلة اوي الصلاة دية يا هابي انجل ربنا يحفظك ويقوي ايمانك


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

امين.....

جميلة جداااااااااا  الصلاة

شكراااااااا هابي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 يناير 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

_



إجعلني يا رب حاراً في صلاتي

قنوعاً في مأكلي أميناً في وظيفتي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة جدا صلاتك هابى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## botros_22 (20 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جـــدا 
شكرا لكى
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

*امين 

صلاة رائعة ياهابي 

باركك الرب نرجو المزيد*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله جدا 

ميرررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

pop201 قال:


> امين.....جميلة اوي الصلاة دية يا هابي انجل ربنا يحفظك ويقوي ايمانك


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين.....
> 
> جميلة جداااااااااا  الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
> سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> جميلة جدا صلاتك هابى
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صلاة جميلة جـــدا
> شكرا لكى
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *امين
> 
> صلاة رائعة ياهابي
> 
> باركك الرب نرجو المزيد*​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله جدا
> 
> ...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

*ما اجملها صلاة  خارجة من قلب خاشع راجي رحمة اللة ومعونتة 

يعطيكي الرب حسب سؤال قلبك

ازكريني في صلاتك يا هابي​*


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

آمين ....ربنا يباركك على تألقك الدائم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ما اجملها صلاة  خارجة من قلب خاشع راجي رحمة اللة ومعونتة
> 
> يعطيكي الرب حسب سؤال قلبك
> 
> ازكريني في صلاتك يا هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ....ربنا يباركك على تألقك الدائم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Deacon Isaac (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصلاة ‎ Happy angel تحياتي لك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا هابي​*


----------



## ROMMEL (27 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااا ليك على الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## VENA* (27 يونيو 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــــن 
صلاة رائعة جدا يا هابى
ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

